# July Photography Competition: Cinematic



## soulfluxzero (Jul 4, 2008)

okay guys, July's theme is Cinematic; pictures that carry the same sense of story and visual impact than that of a movie. 

Just like cinema, this can be through their mood or atmosphere; a sense of drama, tension, action, sadness, excitment etc...

...or formal aspects such as use of characters and location, as well as cinematic composition, tone and lighting. (wikipedia article)

On the other hand, unlike cinema the photographs can be both staged or documented- real life is very often just as dramatic as the big screen- the possibilities are deliberatley open and endless.

Have fun! Usual rules apply.

* It is encouraged but not essential that people enter new photos
* Up to 3 pictures allowed per person
* Post up the link, not the picture
* All entries must be in by 31st July, by the stroke of midnight 
* Only use pictures you photographed yourself
* If you edit the picture then tell us what you did
* Please don’t change pictures once you have entered them
* Please drink responsibly


Voting:

* Starts on 1st August and ends on 3rd August
* Anyone can vote, you don't have to have entered.
* Vote for your 1st, 2nd and 3rd favourites. 1st choice is worth 3 points, 2nd choice is worth 2 points and 3rd choice is worth 1 point.
* The entry with the most points wins and chooses the next theme.

Thumbs should magically appear here thanks to some kind soul


----------



## alef (Jul 4, 2008)

Seeing the theme made me go "ah, nice" out loud. Open to lots of interpretation...


----------



## chooch (Jul 4, 2008)

Ooh. Good theme. Could be time to dust the camera off after a few months of laziness.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 4, 2008)

Gah, I would have submitted the prowling photo I submitted for the last theme, if I hadn't submitted it last month *d'oh*


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 4, 2008)

Instead I shall kick things off and submit this old shot as my first of the month:

if you go down to the woods today


----------



## alef (Jul 5, 2008)

Hollywood remake of the classic Ealing comedy with Alec Guinness, retitled:
Man in a Pink Suit


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jul 5, 2008)

Posted this here before. One of my favourite photographers and very, very cinematic: http://www.nuribilgeceylan.com/photography/turkeycinemascope1.php?sid=1

For inspiration


----------



## soulfluxzero (Jul 5, 2008)

good shout stanley! I had no idea Ceylan even did still photography- i've been a fan of his films for a while now (Uzak and Climates) and they certainly have some pretty powerful cinematography, guess now i can see why...

I know this blokes a bit more mainstream (he uses real film crews ((and film budgets)) for his photos) but he does have some nice moody shots: Gregory Crewsdon, also, more likeable, Philip-Lorca diCorcia 

On the flipside, and definitely a favourite of mine, japanese photographer daido moriyama's documentary stuff taken in Tokyo is equally immersive with more of a gritty, film noir feel. (and here)

Also for inspiration guys


----------



## lobster (Jul 5, 2008)

Deep in thought


----------



## hiccup (Jul 5, 2008)

I'll do the thumbs 

But not right now, cos I'm meant to be cooking


----------



## soulfluxzero (Jul 5, 2008)

ah cheers hiccup! *slides virtual pint across digital bar*


----------



## kage (Jul 6, 2008)

Entry 1 : Paranoia


----------



## tom_craggs (Jul 6, 2008)

Stanley Edwards said:


> Posted this here before. One of my favourite photographers and very, very cinematic: http://www.nuribilgeceylan.com/photography/turkeycinemascope1.php?sid=1
> 
> For inspiration



That's beautiful. 

Perhaps no more inspiration needed, but I have always found Fan Ho's images cinematic - http://www.modernbook.com/fanho/images/FHHKYBack-alley.jpg


----------



## alef (Jul 6, 2008)

This theme lends itself to actually staging a photo with people, though that's a fair amount of effort...


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 6, 2008)

alef said:


> Hollywood remake of the classic Ealing comedy with Alec Guinness, retitled:
> Man in a Pink Suit



This is a really strong photo – certainly looks like a still from an advert or a film


----------



## alef (Jul 6, 2008)

Vintage Paw said:


> This is a really strong photo – certainly looks like a still from an advert or a film



Cheers, I was lucky! On a corner of Union Square in Manhattan is a shoe store. And while skim was inside trying on different pairs I just stood with my back against the shop and took shots into the crowds crossing the street towards me. Mr Pink appeared from nowhere, I snapped (and pretended to keep snapping at something in the distance behind him!) then he walked right past and went shopping for shoes...


----------



## soulfluxzero (Jul 6, 2008)

kage said:


> Entry 1 : Paranoia



very cool. certainly is a surreal one!


----------



## cesare (Jul 6, 2008)

Vintage Paw said:


> Instead I shall kick things off and submit this old shot as my first of the month:
> 
> if you go down to the woods today



That's gorgeous.


----------



## soulfluxzero (Jul 6, 2008)

alef said:


> This theme lends itself to actually staging a photo with people, though that's a fair amount of effort...



it's definitely one option, but there's plenty of other possibilities, even something as simple as an interestingly lit photograph carries the characteristics of cinema, or when real life people stand out and become like character's in a script, just like your pic alef- really like that, and the story behind it too! 

remember- 'all the words a stage...'


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 6, 2008)

First entry:

Evening


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 6, 2008)

cesare said:


> That's gorgeous.



Thank you


----------



## idioteque (Jul 6, 2008)

Entry 1- Welcome to Calshot


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 6, 2008)

1. Trafalger Street


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jul 6, 2008)

1. Flashback


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 7, 2008)

My first one

*Chrysler *

http://cache.virtualtourist.com/1281567-The_Chrysler_Building-New_York_City.jpg

Btw how do I do that groovy thing where the link is the name of the photo rather than just the link. Will someone PM please. I am an internet doofus


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jul 7, 2008)

In the "post a reply" screen, type the words you want to use, then highlight them, then click the "insert link" button and finally paste the url of your photo into the box that should pop up.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 7, 2008)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> In the "post a reply" screen, type the words you want to use, then highlight them, then click the "insert link" button and finally paste the url of your photo into the box that should pop up.



Thanks Paulie - will give it a go with my next entry


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 7, 2008)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Btw how do I do that groovy thing where the link is the name of the photo rather than just the link




```
[url=http://cache.virtualtouristcom/1281567-The_Chrysler_Building-New_York_City.jpg]Chrysler[/url]
```


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 7, 2008)

neonwilderness said:


> 1. Trafalger Street



Superb, my brain's already writing a script for who's going to walk round the corner into the frame and what nefarious business brings them there...


----------



## quimcunx (Jul 7, 2008)

idioteque said:


> Entry 1- Welcome to Calshot




Fabulous shot.  It reminds of being on the train one day going up the east coast near Berwick.  The train window was neatly halved diagonally, dark grey cloud fillng the bottom half, darker grey cloud crowding out the top.  I wanted to run to the edge of the land and howl!


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jul 7, 2008)

Fucking hippy.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 7, 2008)

SpookyFrank said:


> Superb, my brain's already writing a script for who's going to walk round the corner into the frame and what nefarious business brings them there...



Cheers   Part of Get Carter was filmed around there, which is where I got the idea for the shot from.


----------



## quimcunx (Jul 7, 2008)

Refused as fuck said:


> Fucking hippy.



I knew you'd say that.  


It was very elemental, so there. 


You're just pissed off  it wasn't about one of your paltry efforts.


----------



## Nina (Jul 7, 2008)

QueenOfGoths said:


> My first one
> 
> *Chrysler *
> 
> ...



what did you take this on? is it film? nice and grainy


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jul 7, 2008)

Nina said:


> what did you take this on? is it film? nice and grainy



I'm guessing it's a severe crop from a 35mm HP5 negative.

Just guessing cos I'm bored. What's your guess?


----------



## Pavlik (Jul 7, 2008)

.


----------



## stowpirate (Jul 8, 2008)

1 Charlie Chaplin

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3022/2648469245_f644df04dc_b.jpg

2  Acting the part

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3179/2555828592_2dfb3d6777_o.jpg

3 - Living in the past

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2307/2550702611_7aec5d4bd9_o.jpg

All taken with film with Praktica SLR's


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 8, 2008)

Nina said:


> what did you take this on? is it film? nice and grainy



No - bizarrely it was on a disposable B&W camera! Just one of those lucky shots I guess


----------



## boskysquelch (Jul 8, 2008)

QueenOfGoths said:


> No - bizarrely it was on a disposable B&W camera!



 _ad infinitum_


----------



## Robster970 (Jul 8, 2008)

Old one this. Not getting out much at the moment

Street Lamp


----------



## idioteque (Jul 8, 2008)

quimcunx said:


> Fabulous shot.  It reminds of being on the train one day going up the east coast near Berwick.  The train window was neatly halved diagonally, dark grey cloud fillng the bottom half, darker grey cloud crowding out the top.  I wanted to run to the edge of the land and howl!



Sounds cool! Thanks, I took that on the first evening of a field trip last year- bit of an ominous start to the week...


----------



## idioteque (Jul 8, 2008)

Robster970 said:


> Old one this. Not getting out much at the moment
> 
> Street Lamp



Oooh I really like that! It's so atmospheric...It reminds me of how I imagine the settings in the Harry Potter books to be (it's a compliment, I love Harry Potter! )


----------



## e19896 (Jul 9, 2008)

That's put the pig among the pigeons...

My first and the only one i shall enter..


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 9, 2008)

boskysquelch said:


> _ad infinitum_



Indeed.

Aw QoGs, disposable cameras have film in them, you know 



e19896 said:


> That's put the pig among the pigeons...
> 
> My first and the only one i shall enter..



This is pretty aces you know


----------



## hiccup (Jul 9, 2008)

I don't seem to be able to add anything to the thumbnail gallery at the moment. Will try again this evening, from a different connection.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 9, 2008)

Vintage Paw said:


> Indeed.
> 
> * Aw QoGs, disposable cameras have film in them, you know*
> 
> ...



I am a Queen of Little Brain


----------



## hiccup (Jul 9, 2008)

Sorted it: Thumbs


----------



## e19896 (Jul 9, 2008)

Vintage Paw said:


> Indeed.
> 
> Aw QoGs, disposable cameras have film in them, you know
> 
> ...



indeed, i guess some background to said image? a kind dan sumption let me lose with cd40 and over 1500 plus of telephoto lence at peace in the park the babylon helicopter was over head i thought take some images, then noticed piggens in the trees i stood clicking away and this was the result..


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jul 9, 2008)

2.Haunted


----------



## tom_craggs (Jul 10, 2008)

e19896 said:


> That's put the pig among the pigeons...
> 
> My first and the only one i shall enter..



'tis great.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 10, 2008)

e19896 said:


> indeed, i guess some background to said image? a kind dan sumption let me lose with cd40 and over 1500 plus of telephoto lence at peace in the park the babylon helicopter was over head i thought take some images, then noticed piggens in the trees i stood clicking away and this was the result..



I like the way that, for the most part, the pigeons follow the line of the trees – it feels quite poetic.


----------



## zoltan (Jul 10, 2008)

http://i303.photobucket.com/albums/nn143/zoltan2008/ongoldenpondy.jpg

On Golden Pond

Flimsy, but I am searching for apt stuff


----------



## e19896 (Jul 11, 2008)

Vintage Paw said:


> I like the way that, for the most part, the pigeons follow the line of the trees – it feels quite poetic.



oh stop it people, next you will be telling me i know what one is doing i have been playing with a nickon i could fall in love but ill stick with cannons they do kick ass as in being user friendly, could have been a contender for movement?


----------



## Nina (Jul 11, 2008)

My first entry

*England's glory*

http://www.flickr.com/photos/muftysludge/2659567142/

My first self-processed film from the lovely Lomo LC-A.  I did quite a bit of spot cleaning on the limescale but everything else as is.


----------



## Nina (Jul 11, 2008)

second entry

*metro girl*

http://www.flickr.com/photos/muftysludge/148959152/in/set-72057594136667366/

apologies - this is an old one but not sure if I'll get chance to enter any more since I'm off to Thailand next week


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jul 11, 2008)

eureka!


----------



## hiccup (Jul 12, 2008)

teh thumbs


----------



## dlx1 (Jul 12, 2008)

Vintage Paw said:


> if you go down to the woods today[/url]


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 12, 2008)

My second

Kyoto Nights


----------



## Sweet FA (Jul 12, 2008)

Refused as fuck said:


> 2.Haunted



Really good - something very spooky about it; the way the house seems to be leaning with the wind too maybe? 

Reminds me of Shirley Jackson:

"No live organism can continue for long to exist sanely under conditions of absolute reality; even larks and katydids are supposed, by some, to dream. Hill House, not sane, stood by itself against its hills, holding darkness within; it had stood so for eighty years and might stand for eighty more. Within...silence lay steadily against the wood and stone of Hill House, and whatever walked there, walked alone."


----------



## ghost77uk (Jul 12, 2008)

My first one...

*Baywatch*

http://ghost77uk.zenfolio.com/p908037058/?photo=h00897BAD#303312918


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jul 13, 2008)

QueenOfGoths said:


> My second
> 
> Kyoto Nights


Yay!


----------



## soulfluxzero (Jul 13, 2008)

QueenOfGoths said:


> My second
> 
> Kyoto Nights



fantastic.


----------



## tom_craggs (Jul 13, 2008)

Posted this before, but more appropriate for this. 

disembodied


----------



## tom_craggs (Jul 13, 2008)

ghost77uk said:


> My first one...
> 
> *Baywatch*
> 
> http://ghost77uk.zenfolio.com/p908037058/?photo=h00897BAD#303312918



I like the sense of scale in this, I am not sure it is cinematic to me but I really like the shot.


----------



## quimcunx (Jul 13, 2008)

tom_craggs said:


> Posted this before, but more appropriate for this.
> 
> disembodied



Very ghoulish! 

I loved Gormley's box of fog.


----------



## tom_craggs (Jul 13, 2008)

QueenOfGoths said:


> My second
> 
> Kyoto Nights



It's great; conveys a sense of atmosphere.


----------



## thelittlechef (Jul 13, 2008)

My entry: 

"Climax - anticipation of the fantastic"

http://i83.photobucket.com/albums/j281/thelittlechef/DSCF0453.jpg


----------



## Nina (Jul 14, 2008)

thelittlechef said:


> My entry:
> 
> "Climax - anticipation of the fantastic"
> 
> http://i83.photobucket.com/albums/j281/thelittlechef/DSCF0453.jpg



Ha ha, interesting idea!


----------



## pk (Jul 14, 2008)

soho


----------



## blueplume (Jul 14, 2008)

thelittlechef said:


> My entry:
> 
> "Climax - anticipation of the fantastic"
> 
> http://i83.photobucket.com/albums/j281/thelittlechef/DSCF0453.jpg



Just waiting for Indiana riding through the gorge...


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 14, 2008)

tom_craggs said:


> Posted this before, but more appropriate for this.
> 
> disembodied



Marvellous, really atmospheric.



pk said:


> soho



Lynch or something, most definitely.


----------



## thelittlechef (Jul 14, 2008)

> Just waiting for Indiana riding through the gorge...



I was going to do one with a horse in it - but figured that would be more like copying the film rather than a photo about the sense of film... I was a bit tentative about using somewhere that has been a film set, but there is a reason they decided to film it there - it's really very cinematic!

Anyway - next offering (I don't think Dr. Jones has been to this one!): 

"Storm clouds gathering"

http://i83.photobucket.com/albums/j281/thelittlechef/storm.jpg


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jul 14, 2008)

i'm stumped this month tbh.


----------



## pk (Jul 15, 2008)

Vintage Paw said:


> Lynch or something, most definitely.



Now you mention it... 

It's a projection of a film onto a wall, and I shot the film, so it's all my own work. Didn't think about it at all, just shot it to see if it would come out.


----------



## Firky (Jul 16, 2008)

An old one from uni about seven years ago but I like it. 

1] Silverscreen


----------



## kage (Jul 17, 2008)

Entry 2 - Ceci n'est pas un cheval




All together now....    


Nerrrrrrr nerrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


Ner ne ne ne ne ne ne nerrrrr nerrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## boha (Jul 17, 2008)

low season

holga shot, on a freezing day in mablethorpe


----------



## Rollem (Jul 17, 2008)

kage said:


> Entry 2 - Ceci n'est pas un cheval
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nina (Jul 20, 2008)

boha said:


> low season
> 
> holga shot, on a freezing day in mablethorpe



fantastic shot


----------



## Nina (Jul 20, 2008)

my final entry this month

*helter skelter*]

http://www.flickr.com/photos/muftysludge/2661228009/


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 20, 2008)

Second entry, taken on 35mm and not edited:

Solar


----------



## hiccup (Jul 20, 2008)

Oi've bin away. Will update the thumbs tomorrow.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Jul 21, 2008)

My first entry this month - Drifter

And my second - Nightlight


----------



## hiccup (Jul 21, 2008)

thumbs


----------



## e19896 (Jul 21, 2008)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> i'm stumped this month tbh.



i have a shit load i could enter, it just seems each image i have been taking for july flows into this subject.. but i was for a little while look at the images taken and if the weather keeps up as it has been then there is shit loads to be had think out the box point the camera upwords and see what happens..


----------



## Dhimmi (Jul 22, 2008)

alef said:


> Seeing the theme made me go "ah, nice" out loud. Open to lots of interpretation...



Yes me too, although every month the previous winner generously suggests it's a wide brief, and then voters come in saying "Not many of the photos were in line with the theme"...


----------



## tom_craggs (Jul 22, 2008)

2nd Entry;

The Crow


----------



## tom_craggs (Jul 22, 2008)

hiccup said:


> thumbs



My thumb seems to have fallen off...


----------



## hiccup (Jul 22, 2008)

tom_craggs said:


> My thumb seems to have fallen off...



I think that's cos it's a gif, rather than a jpg. I guess Gallery doesn't like gifs, or something.

Any chance of a jpg of that, and the newer entry?


----------



## tom_craggs (Jul 22, 2008)

Hmm think I had the permissions set wrongly in flickr. Hve changed now and updated the thumbs


----------



## hiccup (Jul 22, 2008)

Cool, cheers


----------



## kage (Jul 26, 2008)

Entry 3 - Don't make a sound!


----------



## janeb (Jul 27, 2008)

Entry 1, sea fret

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3267/2707581370_4ae21914f8.jpg?v=0

Entry 2, more mist

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3194/2707576620_1cffcd0df1.jpg?v=0


----------



## hiccup (Jul 27, 2008)

kage said:


> Entry 3 - Don't make a sound!



That is way cool


----------



## kerb (Jul 28, 2008)

SpookyFrank said:


> Second entry, taken on 35mm and not edited:
> 
> Solar



 you can tell its taken on film. so much less saturation in the whites. digital tends to blow out the whites so much easier. 

cool photo


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 29, 2008)

2. Beach


----------



## hiccup (Jul 30, 2008)

Under a blood red sky

Also: Thumbs


----------



## tom_craggs (Jul 30, 2008)

Capone


----------



## teuchter (Jul 31, 2008)

Two from me:

Dust 

(Taken about ten years ago, in Churchill, Manitoba)


Ridgeline

(Taken just a couple of weeks ago, in Sutherland, NW Scotland)


----------



## Firky (Jul 31, 2008)

teuchter said:


> Two from me:
> 
> Dust
> 
> (Taken about ten years ago, in Churchill, Manitoba)





Quality.


----------



## hiccup (Jul 31, 2008)

Thumbs


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jul 31, 2008)

Rocking Brighton

Dancing in the park


----------



## hiccup (Aug 1, 2008)

Final thumbs


----------



## tom_craggs (Aug 1, 2008)

Thanks hiccup.

My votes:

1) teuchter - dust
2) neonwilderness - trafalgar street
3) Nina - Metro Girl


----------



## e19896 (Aug 1, 2008)

*
1 alef - Man In A Pink Suit
and i would like one myself..


 2 kage - don't make a sound
just fucking good..


 3 zoltan69 - on golden pond
come on mother..
*
and the runners up are 


* stowpirate - living in the past

[*] SpookyFrank - Solar

[*] Nina - Metro Girl*

Well done to one and all an hard one but good effort from those who did take part..


----------



## Nina (Aug 1, 2008)

1. Queen of Goths - Chrysler
2. Teuchter -Dust
3. Boha - Low Season

Also liked:

Neonwilderness - Trafalgar St
Tom Craggs - Disembodied
Vintage Paw - If you go down to the woods

That was tough considering less entries this month!


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 1, 2008)

teuchter - dust
QueenofGoths - chrysler
boha - low season


----------



## hiccup (Aug 1, 2008)

1. Vintage Paw - If you go down to the woods today
2. kage - don't make a sound
3. teuchter - dust

Really liked tom craggs - disembodied as well. Made me think of Han solo.

The rest of my shortlist was: e19896 - That's put the pig among the pigeons, Hocus Eye - Drifter, kage - Ceci n'est pas un cheval, kage - paranoia, stowpirate - living in the past and tom_craggs - capone


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Aug 1, 2008)

My votes are as follows:

1. *ghost77uk* - Baywatch

2. *QueenOfGoths* - Kyoto Nights

3. * Refused as fuck* - Haunted


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 1, 2008)

1. Vintage Paw - If you go down to the woods today (cos its spooky like Don't Look Now)
2. teuchter - dust (cos it feels epic like a yankee road trip movie)
3. e19896 - That's put the pig among the pigeons (cos it looks like some demented spy movie with pigeons)

thanx for thumbs hiccup


----------



## teuchter (Aug 1, 2008)

I found this one easier to choose than previous months. I tried to vote with the theme in mind, rather than just going for the "best photos". But as it happened the best photos were also on the whole the ones that had some kind of cinematic quality.

Hard to decide between my nos. 1 and 2 but I've decided on:

1. Kage - Don't make a sound (the most cinematic, I think)
2. Tom Craggs - Crow (Makes me think of Hitchcock, nice composition, good use of B&W)
3. Nina - Metro (interesting shapes and stuff, and a not-too-obvious take on the cinema theme)

Best of the rest:

Neonwilderness - Trafalgar St
Vintage Paw - If you go down to the woods today
Boha - Low season
Robster970 - street lamp
Refused as fuck - haunted


----------



## Dimension Line (Aug 1, 2008)

Vote:

1. teuchter - dust
2. Refused as fuck - Haunted
3. QueenOfGoths - chrysler


----------



## Crispy (Aug 1, 2008)

1. QueenOfGoths - Kyoto Nights
 love the colours and composition
2. kage - don't make a sound
 it's actually a bit cheesy, but I think it's the one that looks most like a still frame from a movie
3. Vintage Paw - If you go down to the woods today
 spooky and also looks very filmic


----------



## dada (Aug 1, 2008)

my votes:

1. kage - paranoia
looks as though it's gonna be a cynic dark humour film.

2. firky - silverscreen
bit of surreal, contemporary.

3. Nina - Metro Girl
office girl with secret night time job perhaps?


----------



## blueplume (Aug 1, 2008)

1-Vintage paw, down to the woods
2-Refused as fuck, haunted
3-Teuchter, dust

There is an atmosphere, something may happen...


----------



## boha (Aug 1, 2008)

1.teuchter - dust
2.Nina - Metro Girl
3.Vintage Paw - If you go down to the woods today


----------



## stowpirate (Aug 1, 2008)

1 - SpookyFrank - Solar 
2 - Nina - England's glory 
3 - tom_craggs - capone


----------



## Refused as fuck (Aug 1, 2008)

1.kage - Don't Make A Sound
2.Nina - Helter Skelter
3.Vintage Paw - If you go down to the woods today


----------



## dlx1 (Aug 1, 2008)

1. Kyoto Nights - QueenOfGoths 
2. If you go down to the woods today - Vintage Paw 
3. on golden pond - zoltan69


----------



## Firky (Aug 1, 2008)

1] neonwilderness - trafalgar street
2] janeb - more mist
3] Paulie Tandoori - Eureka


----------



## rekil (Aug 2, 2008)

1: teuchter - Dust 
2: Paulie Tandoori - Eureka
3: Nina - Helter Skelter


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 2, 2008)

Apart from just appealing to me I went with ones that most strongly suggested a snippet of storyline.

*
1.  Queen of Goths - Kyoto Nights. * I see a Philip Marlowe character hove into view to stand under the lamppost.  He could be Japanese but I think I’d have him as a yank and see how he copes when  the cultures collide. 
*
2.  Teuchter  - Dust.*  This could be a scene-setter for a ‘’The Shipping News’’ type film but I see it more as the protagonists have just arrived, thinking themselves safe, finally.  They’re not and this scene is about to get very busy indeed. 

*3.  PK - soho. * The photographer in this film is a professional who takes photos of burlesque type events. He never dates the artistes preferring to view them through his camera, on, and off, the stage. 

Props to Tom Craggs for Disembodied.  Truly chilling.  Plus I loved Anthony Gormley’s Box of Fog!  

Also if Refused had entered ‘’Exit’’ from last month’s competition it would probably have got  into my shortlist.  But you didn’t!


----------



## SpookyFrank (Aug 2, 2008)

*1. Neonwilderness- Beach *I'm forever taking pictures like this and they never come out so well.

*2. Thelittlechef- Storm clouds gathering* Lovely colour, lovely composition.

*3. Queenofgoths- Chrysler* Soft and razor-sharp at the same time 

Well done to everyone else, a great theme this month too.


----------



## janeb (Aug 2, 2008)

1) Vintage Paw - if you go down to the woods today

2) Teuchter - dust

3) Firky - silverscreen


----------



## EddyBlack (Aug 2, 2008)

Man In A Pink Suit – alef 

dust – teuchter 

Kyoto Nights -QueenOfGoths 

I also liked

Flashback - Refused as fuck

Capone - Tom Craggs


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 3, 2008)

1. Vintage Paw - If you go down to the woods today 
2. alef - Man In A Pink Suit 
3.  kage - don't make a sound

Also liked these:
e19896 - That's put the pig among the pigeons 
firky - silverscreen
 Nina - Metro Girl


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 3, 2008)

1) neonwilderness - trafalgar street
 2) teuchter - dust
 3) QueenOfGoths - Kyoto Nights


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 3, 2008)

1. *Teuchter "Dust"* - looks like an Edward Hopper painting, like a film set waiting for the call of "action".
2. *Vintage Paw "If You Go Down to the woods" *-  funny, eerie but with a little bit of menace!
3. *Alef "Man in a Pink Suit" *- a transported update of "Man in a White Suit"!


----------



## soulfluxzero (Aug 3, 2008)

just got back in time to vote- sorry to hear people maybe struggled with the theme this month, but i think the quality of many of the entries really shines through. congrats to all for effort.

votes:
1. QueenOfGoths - Kyoto Nights  beautiful cinematic atmosphere crafted by the variety of shapes, leading lines and dramatic lighting.
2. e19896 - That's put the pig among the pigeons: decisive and well composed, really feels like a still from an opening sequence
3. pk - soho: strange and evocative lynchian style shot with some great framing and lighting.

thanks again for doing the thumbs hiccup, you rock.


----------



## e19896 (Aug 3, 2008)

soulfluxzero said:


> just got back in time to vote- sorry to hear people maybe struggled with the theme this month, but i think the quality of many of the entries really shines through. congrats to all for effort.
> 
> votes:
> 1. QueenOfGoths - Kyoto Nights  beautiful cinematic atmosphere crafted by the variety of shapes, leading lines and dramatic lighting.
> ...



On line if need a hand in the count, and thanks people, gose of and runs round room like a mad man..


----------



## Lisarocket (Aug 3, 2008)

1. If you go down to the woods today- Vintage Paw
2. Metro Girl- Nina
3. Man in a pink suit- Alef


----------



## kage (Aug 3, 2008)

1. Teuchter - Dust : Fantastic photo, makes me think of Paris, Texas. The grain really adds to the feel.

2. Kyoto Nights - QueenOfGoths : Beautiful colour, so atmospheric.

3. Neonwilderness - Trafalgar St : So sharp, & for that sixties gangter feel


Well done all!


----------



## alef (Aug 3, 2008)

1) neonwilderness - trafalgar street
2) Paulie Tandoori - Eureka
3) Refused as fuck - Haunted


----------



## Ceej (Aug 3, 2008)

1.   Neonwilderness - trafalgar street
2.   19896 - pig among the pigeons
3.   Tom Craggs - the Crow


Fantastic photos all!


----------



## soulfluxzero (Aug 4, 2008)

okay people, here's you're official late night/early morning count for the title of july photography competition winner.

in third place, with *18* votes, queen of goths- kyoto nights

in second with *25* votes, Vintage Paw- if you go down to the woods today

and your winner is:







*teuchter- dust *with a whopping *35* votes, congratulations!​
here's a run down of the counts:
teuchter-dust *35*
vintage paw- if you go down to the woods today *25*
queen of goths- kyoto nights *18*
neonwilderness- trafalgar street *15*
kage- don't make a sound *13*
alef- man in pink suit *10*
nina- metro girl *7*
queen of goths- chrysler *7*
refused as fuck- haunted *6*
e19896 that's put the pig among the pigeons *5*
paulie tandori- eureka *5*
ghost77uk- baywatch *3*
tom craggs- crow *3*
kage- paranoia *3*
firky- silverscreen *3*
spookyfrank- solar *3*
nina- helter skelter *3*
neonwilderness- beach *3*
little chef- storm clouds gathering *2*
pk- soho *2*
janeb- more mist *2*
nina- england's glory *2*
boha- low season *2*
zoltan69- on golden pond *2*
tom craggs- capone *1*

well done to everyone who entered, thanks to hiccup for thumbs, and congratulations to teuchter for his cinematic image. good job!


----------



## hiccup (Aug 4, 2008)

Woo, congratulations teuchter!


----------



## alef (Aug 4, 2008)

Congrats, teuchter! Your shot looks straight out of Bagdad Café (beautiful film).

You've been added to the gallery of winners here:
http://www.urban75.org/photos/comp/200807.html

And here's a list of all the previously used themes:
http://www.urban75.org/photos/comp/entries.html


----------



## tom_craggs (Aug 4, 2008)

Well done all, I thought it was an excellent theme personally. 

Especially well done to teuchter, also to Vintage Paw and queen of goths - all lovely shots.


----------



## e19896 (Aug 4, 2008)

are you people blind, no well done teuchter- dust with a whopping 35 votes and i got in the running with an accident shot..

was a good and oh there was a load i could have entered but one was my self imposed rule..

bring it on! the next one that is..


----------



## teuchter (Aug 4, 2008)

Well, thank you to everyone who voted for my photo. Thank you to everyone who didn't, too, of course. In particular thank you, on behalf of all entrants, to everyone who didn't enter, but took the time (and it's no five-minute job) to vote nonetheless. Thanks to soulfluxzero for choosing the theme and doing the count, and thank you to hiccup for doing the thumbs.

I think that's enough thankyous for now. 

Well done to Vintage Paw and Queen of Goths, and everyone else too.

I took that photo almost exactly ten years ago, when I had barely even heard of the internet, so it's kind of funny that it should end up here. It was taken in Churchill, on the edge of Hudson Bay in northern Canada. Those of you who have commented that it looks like a scene from a road movie may be interested to learn that Churchill has the distinction of not being connected to the outside world by road at all. You have to get there by ship (in the few months when the bay isn't frozen over), plane, or as I did, a long train journey across the tundra. If it had have been a road movie, it would have been quite a short one.

I will try and think of an August theme by this evening.

Perhaps someone can PM me whatever I need to know to do the thumbs etc?


----------



## Nina (Aug 4, 2008)

well done teuchter!  Really captured the theme well. 

Looking forward to the next theme already!


----------



## dlx1 (Aug 4, 2008)

teuchter- dust I never see that was it added late ?

nice tho strait from a film


----------



## Firky (Aug 4, 2008)

Congrats dude!


----------



## idioteque (Aug 4, 2008)

Aw man, I didn't get any votes, I really thought I was in with a shot this month


----------



## alef (Aug 4, 2008)

idioteque said:


> Aw man, I didn't get any votes, I really thought I was in with a shot this month



Your clouds are very dramatic, you did capture something quite unusual looking.


----------



## Firky (Aug 4, 2008)

idioteque said:


> Aw man, I didn't get any votes, I really thought I was in with a shot this month



Don't be blue, just because you didn't get any votes doesn't mean that it is rubbish.

The strength of entries and number of people entering has trebled in the last two or three years, at one time there'd be perhaps a dozern of us now there's sometimes over a hundred entries


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 4, 2008)

Congrats teuchter – it was the shot I loved the most, that's for sure 


Thanks to everyone who voted for me too


----------



## teuchter (Aug 4, 2008)

This month's competition thread is up now:

http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=259380


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 5, 2008)

Congratulations Teuchter - a fantastic photo. And thank you to all who voted for me.

Now onwards to Oddities and Anomalies!! great subject btw


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 12, 2008)

good stuff teuchter, thought twas good 

cheers my lovelies.


----------

